# dirt 3 Rückblende ?



## maxscmitz (30. Dezember 2011)

*dirt 3 Rückblende ?*

Hallo, 
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich kann bei Dirt 3 keine Rückblenden benutzen,
da meine F3 Taste festhängt(nur bei dirt). 
Da f3 die vorspul-taste ist bringt mir das bei "RÜCKblenden" recht wenig. 
hat jemand dafür ne Lösung?


----------



## jensi251 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: dirt 3 Rückblende ?*

Wofür gibt es den Sammelthread??


----------



## maxscmitz (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: dirt 3 Rückblende ?*

Soweit ich weiß,steht da nichts drin und mit Sammelthreads hab ich eig. nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht(,wenn es um größere Probleme gibt).


----------



## Zergoras (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: dirt 3 Rückblende ?*

Du hast die gleiche Frage schon in einem anderen Thread gestellt, wieso also nochmal einen Thread eröffnen?!


----------



## jensi251 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: dirt 3 Rückblende ?*

Ein größeres Problem ist das auf keinen Fall.


----------



## maxscmitz (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: dirt 3 Rückblende ?*

Doch,ist es.Wenn mehr als 200Leute die Frage lesen und keiner weiss 'ne Antwort ist es ein größeres Problem,da ja keiner eine Lösung weiss.


----------



## oanvoanc (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: dirt 3 Rückblende ?*

geht das umbelegen der tasten?


----------



## maxscmitz (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: dirt 3 Rückblende ?*

Ne leider nicht(geht in der Pc Version nicht)


----------

